# Trails um Kassel herum gesucht



## Texmex360 (19. November 2012)

Hallo Leute!


Da Forstautobahn bolzen irgendwann langweilig wird, bin ich auf der Suche nach einigen schönen Singletrails:

- Im Umkreis von Kassel
- Eignung für Hardtail (nicht zu technisch, gern auch flowig)


Gruß, Texmex360


----------

